# Daft Question Regarding Modifications to the Wheels



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Was just looking at cars to get an idea how much similar cars to mine are going for and noted the following:

A base model Golf 'S' (poverty spec) which comes with steel wheels and wheel trims has had alloys put onto this one for sale which obviously doesn't make it 'standard' anymore.

So, for arguments sake say we were insuring this (as a total non car nut who knows nothing about spec/trim levels of cars etc.) and the insurance company asks whether the car has been modified at all and we say no.............would they (the insurance company) know that that particular trim of Golf didn't have alloys as standard and would this invalidate the policy since the new buyer has technically failed to disclose any modifications (even though they didn't know it was a mod?)

*Standard*









*Modified*


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Lots of cars get upgraded wheels as an optional extra from the factory. 

As far as you're aware, the car left the factory with them on.

Also, you'd be surprised how many new fords leave with the wrong wheels on, oddly they are never a lower spec.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up. :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

the insurance company can find out what wheels it left the factory with,although some years ago my son bought a golf with steel wheels and fitted genuine vw alloys when we told the insurance they said as long as they were a type that vw fit it was fine.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

About 15yrs ago I bought a brand new golf and got a few extras added on. Unfortunately the car was just a year old and was written off. When I questioned what I was being offered, because I thought it was low, I asked if they considered all the options I had added from the factory - they tried to tell me I had modified the car but when I said I would provide the build doc from the factory which would show all the options they backed down and upped their offer.

I think the insurance would give you the benefit of the doubt in this instance but to be on the safe side why not mention to them it has had the wheels upgraded by the dealership? I'm sure a set of original alloys on the car would add next to nothing on the costs of your insurance and that way your definitely covered.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't take the chance, it's simply not worth it. 

The top up fees for alloys usually isn't much.


----------

